# Spider Pictures



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The trouble with the warmer weather is that all the creepy crawlies that have been dormant over the winter months start waking up & creeping out of the woodwork. Here's just such an example!

Normally I'm not bothered about picking spiders up in my bare hands & chucking them out of the window - apart from making unsightly webs they don't do any harm & eat the bugs (flies etc) that you really don't want in your house. However even I blanched a bit when I saw the size of this one - from leg tip to leg tip it must have been 2 inches across - it moved like greased lightning too. Granted the size isn't exactly in Tarantula or Bird Eating Spider territory but it was more than big enough to make me act like a complete wuss & resort to the tried & tested glass & card method of capture.

After taking a few pictures I let Shelob go outside - no doubt she's terrorising a couple of poor little Hobbitses even as I type this














.

Enjoy ............... or not, as the case may be


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Man, that made my hair stand up. I will gladly get into a sleeping bag with a snake rather than get that close to that spider! I really dont like the ones that run like mice! I dont like killing them either, but sometimes when you try to gently sweep them out with a broom, the buggers will make a stand! That is when I feel like getting out the .44!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

bleee..I really don't like spiders..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

She's cute







- could do with a ladyshave though  .

I'm always afraid of trapping their little legs when I use a card and glass







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm, I know what you mean Ian. I always worry that I might make a stain on the floorr....when I stamp on them repeatedly with all my might!!!







Sorry, I hate spiders....bleugh


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OK.......I admit it......Spiders......









Little ones the size of pin heads are cute....neevr bring me any money though!







But as soon as they get to grow hair......I hate post pubescent spiders


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

She's an indoor spider, you should let her back in....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice photographs Paul









I don't mind spiders









Marius ...... snakes? NOOOOOOO thank you .... give me a Baboon Spider any day


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

Brazilian Wandering Spiders are extremely fast, extremely venomous, and extremely aggressive. These large and dangerous true spiders are ranked among the most venomous spiders known to man. In fact, the Brazilian Wandering Spider is the most venomous spider in the New World! In South America, these true spiders are commonly encountered in peoples' homes, supposedly hiding in peoples' shoes, hats, and other clothes. The Brazilian Wandering Spider does not remain on a web, rather, it wanders the forest floor, hence the name. The Brazilian Wandering Spider has another distinguished common name - the Banana Spider. The Brazilian Wandering Spider was given the name "Banana Spider" because there have been cases where these spiders unintentionally appeared on banana boats heading for the United States. The Brazilian Wandering Spider should be held with the highest respect.

They are known to suddendly appear from behind furniture, run quickly up the shaft of a brush or mop, and fatally bite the person on the hand or even face. It is usually fatal and very quickly


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rifleman said:


> Brazilian Wandering Spiders are extremely fast, extremely venomous, and extremely aggressive. These large and dangerous true spiders are ranked among the most venomous spiders known to man.
> 
> They are known to suddendly appear from behind furniture, run quickly up the shaft of a brush or mop, and fatally bite the person on the hand or even face. It is usually fatal and very quickly


Puts your tiddler into perspective Paul.









Great pic though.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Brazilian spiders......bah, they're nothing! Wait 'til you see this baby......the great Alba Elelphantis Arachnid, or.....Big Scottish Spider!!! Here we see the poor victim inoccently minding his own business, whistling to a tune when....BAM. In it strikes, as soon as it sees an opening in the victim's mouth it slips in and starts pumping it's poison in. The poison secreciour gland has an unusual sphincter, which produces a horrible droning noise whilst the poison is being pumped in. Often, the noise incapacitates it's victim, and anyone else within earshot, before the poison does.

I tell you, tread carefully when you come up here and watch out for these big beasties. Princes Street in particular is teeming with them, and the spider has a strange ability to sense big fat stupid American tourists a mile off!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Brazilian spiders......bah, they're nothing! Wait 'til you see this baby......the great Alba Elelphantis Arachnid, or.....Big Scottish Spider!!! Here we see the poor victim inoccently minding his own business, whistling to a tune when....BAM. In it strikes, as soon as it sees an opening in the victim's mouth it slips in and starts pumping it's poison in. The poison secreciour gland has an unusual sphincter, which produces a horrible droning noise whilst the poison is being pumped in. Often, the noise incapacitates it's victim, and anyone else within earshot, before the poison does.
> 
> I tell you, tread carefully when you come up here and watch out for these big beasties. Princes Street in particular is teeming with them, and the spider has a strange ability to sense big fat stupid American tourists a mile off!










:lol:

Is that a Seiko Digital he is wearing


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Great spider pictures! Must admit that while spiders don't worry me, I use the glass and card method rather tan pick them up in my hands if they're sizeable.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Brazilian spiders......bah, they're nothing! Wait 'til you see this baby......the great Alba Elelphantis Arachnid, or.....Big Scottish Spider!!! Here we see the poor victim inoccently minding his own business, whistling to a tune when....BAM. In it strikes, as soon as it sees an opening in the victim's mouth it slips in and starts pumping it's poison in. The poison secreciour gland has an unusual sphincter, which produces a horrible droning noise whilst the poison is being pumped in. Often, the noise incapacitates it's victim, and anyone else within earshot, before the poison does.
> ...












Beat me to it


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thought you'd like that Jase









Bung this postcode in...SW1A 1AA


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice pictures, i like closeup/macro photos i think they show great detail and colours that you wouldnt usually see, any spiders like that i see get thrown in with the mantis who loves them (i guess they are like prawns,soft on the inside with a crunchy outside







)


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

What?! "The Brazilian Wandering Spider should be held with the highest respect."? That guy should not be held at all!

After the initial 2 years of military service in SA, we also had to do 4 months of service in every 2 year cycle.

It was a great break from work, and of course the "campers" always had an attitude, being "old" soldiers; not much military discipline, real "Oddy Murphy/Rambo' soldiers. The guys who have nothing but tracers in our magazines..







. Once 4 of us were hanging out in our tent near the Limpopo river, ammo, grenades, rifles and stuff all over the place, complete sense-of-fear-failure, when one of those baboon spiders came walking into the tent. I am tellling you, you could hear the damn thing coming in, it was so heavy! Never saw 4 big guys with automatic rifles get their feet up on the beds so quickly! Out tent belonged to that bloody spider until it walked out on its own!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

marius said:


> Once 4 of us were hanging out in our tent near the Limpopo river, ammo, grenades, rifles and stuff all over the place, complete sense-of-fear-failure, when one of those baboon spiders came walking into the tent. I am tellling you, you could hear the damn thing coming in, it was so heavy! Never saw 4 big guys with automatic rifles get their feet up on the beds so quickly! Out tent belonged to that bloody spider until it walked out on its own!



















They are something else







..... I threw a "tacky" (trainer) at one that had just run over me while I was in bed ... I swear it caught the trainer and threw it back .... but that could have been the Klippies and Coke talking







..... although my girlfriend maintained that the tacky hit it and bounced off without any ill effect


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > Once 4 of us were hanging out in our tent near the Limpopo river, ammo, grenades, rifles and stuff all over the place, complete sense-of-fear-failure, when one of those baboon spiders came walking into the tent. I am tellling you, you could hear the damn thing coming in, it was so heavy! Never saw 4 big guys with automatic rifles get their feet up on the beds so quickly! Out tent belonged to that bloody spider until it walked out on its own!
> ...


Klippies and Coke! That really brings back some memories. It was officialy "Poliesiekoffie" but we consumed quite copious amounts of it in the army too. Great times. Without a doubt, the army had the best toys ever.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

We get these in our garden and I see them often when out walking. No idea what variety they are but the body is usually a good inch long.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> We get these in our garden and I see them often when out walking. No idea what variety they are but the body is usually a good inch long.


Thats an ugly looking spider


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Foztex, I would move to a different neighbourhood...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > We get these in our garden and I see them often when out walking. No idea what variety they are but the body is usually a good inch long.
> ...


Those are garden spiders and I think they're quite impressive. My uncle used to get loads in his garden & I've seen them in many different colour combinations: yellow, orange, white & black, brown. There's more info here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/wildfacts/factfiles/347.shtml


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Those are garden spiders and I think they're quite impressive. My uncle used to get loads in his garden & I've seen them in many different colour combinations: yellow, orange, white & black, brown. There's more info here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/wildfacts/factfiles/347.shtml


Cheers Paul,

those are the kiddies, I agree they are really impressive, they tend to just sit in their web and are actually quite docile. So despite appearance they are not really threatening.

We've never had one in the house, maybe the scorpions eat them all!

Ive always liked looking at creepy crawlies and once I'd my first digicam I started taking pics of them whenever I saw a good one, I'll look out some of the better shots and post a few.

Foz


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

The legs off giant tarantulas are very tasty when cooked ove a fire and when the hair is burnt off.

You can use the fangs later as tooth picks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Or you could just eat a nice sarnie,


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

The biggest spiders I have ever seen were on an uninhabited island, off the coast of Western Australia (the Abrolhos Islands)

I came across a huge Web, spanning a fisure in some rock, sat in the corner was a Golden Orb spider. I saw quite a few more over the course of the day

They were HUGE !!!

Not dangerous, but pretty scary.

I will see if I can dig out a picture.

Cheers.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

They're great pictures. I showed them to the 710 and freaked her out! Myself, I don't mind spiders - not that I'd go out of my way to handle one or anything but I'm glad they're not my phobia like they are for many people. I hate slugs and snails. They really freak me out! I get the shakes and goosebumps if there's one on the path and I have to step over it. Somebody explain phobias!


----------

